# 36" x 15" aquarium hood



## chrisjj (10 Jan 2011)

Hi, 

Looking at setting up a 3foot tank & looking at aquarium hoods - 36" x 15".

I've looked at clearseal & majestic....

anyone have any other recommendations?.....

Cheers


----------



## Themuleous (10 Jan 2011)

Any reason in particular why you want a hood?  Some tanks look better open top in my books 

Just a thought 

Sam


----------



## chrisjj (10 Jan 2011)

I personally prefer a closed top - I like the framed look when "viewing" & less distraction with all the light directed into the tank.

Plus kids!


----------



## Themuleous (10 Jan 2011)

Haha I understand  have you tried any of the aquarium makers?  Aquariums ltd, etc?  They could probably make you one.

Sam


----------



## chrisjj (10 Jan 2011)

Good shout - Aquarium ltd is just up the road from me - I'll pop in....


----------



## chrisjj (14 Jan 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> have you tried any of the aquarium makers? Aquariums ltd, etc? They could probably make you one.
> Sam



Great, I now have a quote for a custom made tank which I can't afford, but must have!! 
Not sure I should thank you for that suggestion


----------

